# Tree rats everywhere



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'm fighting a non stop battle but my scorps got my back!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Save some squirrels for the rest of us haha nice job though


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooter ! You have quite the collection .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Your freezer must be full of those nut gobblers!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

